# Tea drinking dog???



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a 5yo male Dachshund. He loves sweet tea, ALMOST as much as I do ! I am unable to have a glass of tea if he is around! He will beg for it and if I leave it on the end table or coffee table he will steal it! He will not touch my water, soda or anything else in a glass or cup ..but my tea! Drives me crazy.. Other than the sugar is it harmful for dogs???


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know if it is but my cat does this too. Don't leave a glass anywhere cuz she'll get it if it's tea. Dang animals!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Caffine is supposed to be bad for them. So maybe you can look that up.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My male Pyr loves it when I take my coffee outside in the morning. He and I fight over which one of us is going to drink it.
Personally, I think it's just the creamer he's after.
I'm wondering, does your little guy go after the tea without any sugar in it?


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

My dogs like my coffee. If I should leave it on the end table and my back is turned...look out!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My Harold is a coffee drinker. We have to be careful not to leave it within his reach unattended. I figure there's no way it can possibly be good for him.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I would watch him just because of his size.
It wouldn't take a lot of sugar to be too much for a small breed.

And I have known animals that loved strange things..
I had a cat that loved green peas. More than tuna.
And grapes. He would spear a grape on a single claw and lift it to his mouth to eat.

There was a neighbor's cat (don't know where it lived) that would come by daily for orange juice. He would show up. I would give him a little orange juice. And then he would leave again. Every. single. day.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Chickenista, that's too funny about the cats.
We had a wethered Boar goat once named Harry, he had the worst addiction to Honey Nut Cherrios. Every morning at 6 am, he would literally knock on the back door. We'd give him a handful of Cherrios, and he'd wander off happy again, until the next morning.
the funny thing is, he wouldn't eat any other flavor, or cereal, just Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

My shiba eats and drinks pretty much anything. She's only made off with empty drink containers though. She licked a coffee cup and was carrying around a mountain dew can a few days ago.

Caffeine has much the same effect as chocolate on a dog. You should try not to let them get a hold of any coffee or caffeinated teas. You risk diarrhea and vomiting that could become life threatening for small dogs. Probably not enough there for a large dog but you may be taking them out frequently and/or cleaning up some messes in the house. There do seem to be some dogs that are excessively sensitive to such things and some dogs who are extra durable to such things.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I drink only decaf tea so that is not a problem. He will drink sweet, unsweetened, green or black but not herbal teas.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Our hounds love tea and coffee. The fears about chocolate are blown out of proportion by people who panic first and research last. The smaller the dog the greater the danger but it also depends on the type of chocolate. A piece of baking chocolate is dangerous but a piece of milk chocolate not so much.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Knew a guy that had a pit bull in S FL. He would sit and eat every orange you would peel and drop into his mouth. Woof, it was gone. He would eat till you got tired of peeling.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Dang my dog just like poop. Deer, rabbit, chicken, turkey, horse, pig, racoon not picky at all loves pretty much any kind she can get.... Id rather her drink tea like a fancy dog!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I had a dog that ate 1/4 lb of dark chocolate covered espresso beans.
Just wow.
She ran around and around and around the house for what seemed forever.
Then she had the most explosive diarrhea imaginable.
Then she slept like a rock.

I thought for sure she would just drop dead after she ate it, but no..
She did exactly what people would do.
From then on I kept them in the cabinet..a high cabinet.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

A little bit off topic but one of my sister's horses loves coke - he will literal grab a can in his teeth, tilt his head back, and chug it. Needless to so we keep coke far away from him now.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I knew a dog in Germany who loved beer.
He was the mascot dog of a company (cant remember their designation, or name or anything) When their troops and ours got together for 'shooting practice', afterwards there would be refreshments. That shepherd would be your shadow; until the beer bottles would be set down on the grass.....he seemed to prefer the 'silver labels' over the 'bronze' labels....


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

My border collie has been known to do his best to get any coffee beans that get dropped on the floor as they're going in the grinder. Border collie + coffee? ::scream:: :run:


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

:hysterical: I've heard Lightning is a common border collie name


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I brought up on a pet dog board that chocolate wasn't really that dangerous, especially to larger dogs, since most only eat enough to get some vomiting and diarrhea. When someone said those are serious symptoms I told them our farm dogs eat some poop, hoof, or weed every week or 2 that results in vomiting or a day or 2 of diarrhea. Wow were they out for a hanging after that.


----------



## Fat Sheep Farm (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have a dog that likes tea but I do have a sheep who loves green tea right out of the bottle. I'll pour a thin drizzle and she just laps it up and doesn't spill much. She's a former bottle baby so she's comfy with drinking from bottles and with having people around.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The sugar can eventually cause problems. 
Dogs and Cats can get diabetes. I had a diabetic cat I had to give insulin twice a day.


----------

